# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Սուրճի օգտակար ու վնասակար հատկությունները

## Mankik

Փնտրեցի որոնման մեջ սուրճի մասին ու գտա միայն պատրաստման եղանակների մասին:
Այստեղ քնարկենք սուրճի օգտակար ու վնասակար հատկությունների մասին:
Նաեւ ով սիրում, կամ չի սիրում սուրճը: Վաղ առավոտյան կարելի՞ է որպես նախաճաշ սուրճ խմել: Օրվական քանի՞ բաժակ կարելի է սուրճ խմել: 
Նմանատիպ հարցեր…

----------


## Second Chance

*Սուրճի բաղադրությունը*: Կոֆեին՝ 1-1.2% , մինչև 8 % շաքարներ , 4,5 % դաբաղիչ նյութեր, 14  % ազոտային միացություններ, 15%  ճարպեր և այլն:

*Կիրառությունը* : Տոնուսը բարձրացնող միջոց է: Սուրճը նաև միզամող է, թարմացնող, ցավերը մեղմացնող, քունը ետ վանող:
Կարող է նաև վնասակար ազդցություն  գործել՝ սրտի զարկերակն արագացնել, արյան ճնշումը բարձրացնել, գլխացավ ու անքնություն առաջացնել, դեմքին դեղնություն տալ:
Ցանկալի չէ սոված ժամանակ սուրճ խմել: Սուրճի ընդունումից հետո առաջացած ակըիվությունը 20-30 րոպե հետո սկսում է նվազել: Սուրճի չարաշահումը / օրական 2 բաժակից ավել/ սկսում է հակառակ ազդեցություն  թողնել՝ առաջ է գալիս ընդհանուր թուլություն, սրտի աշխատանքի անկանոնություն, ձեռքերի դող:
Արյան ցածր  ճնշում ունեցողները սուրճից հետո արագորեն սկսում են լավ զգալ, բայց 40-50 րոպե բարելավման էֆեկտը ցնդում է: 

Կոֆեինն ընդունակ է անցնել կաթի մեջ, դրա համար  էլ կերակրող մայրերը պետք է խուսափեն սուրճ խմելուց, առավել ևս չարաշահումից, այլապես նորածինների մոտ անքնություն ու անհանգստություն կառաջանա: Սուրճը հակացուցված է  դյուրագրգիռ , ստամոքսի ու 12 մատյա աղիի խոց ունեցող, վահանաձև գողձի հիվանդությամբ տառապող մարդկանց:
Վ. Շ, Ասլանյան ,«Ապրեցեք առողջ» 

Կարծում եմ Մանկիկ քո հարցերը ամբողջովին պատասխանվեցին :Wink:

----------

Mankik (12.01.2009), Կաթիլ (05.03.2009), Ուլուանա (04.02.2009)

----------


## Mankik

> [B]
> 
> Ցանկալի չէ սոված ժամանակ սուրճ խմել: Սուրճի ընդունումից հետո առաջացած ակըիվությունը 20-30 րոպե հետո սկսում է նվազել: Սուրճի չարաշահումը / օրական 2 բաժակից ավել/ սկսում է հակառակ ազդեցություն  թողնել՝ առաջ է գալիս ընդհանուր թուլություն, սրտի աշխատանքի անկանոնություն, ձեռքերի դող:
> Արյան ցածր  ճնշում ունեցողները սուրճից հետո արագորեն սկսում են լավ զգալ, բայց 40-50 րոպե բարելավման էֆեկտը ցնդում է: 
> 
> Կոֆեինն ընդունակ է անցնել կաթի մեջ, դրա համար  էլ կերակրող մայրերը պետք է խուսափեն սուրճ խմելուց, առավել ևս չարաշահումից, այլապես նորածինների մոտ անքնություն ու անհանգստություն կառաջանա: Սուրճը հակացուցված է  դյուրագրգիռ , ստամոքսի ու 12 մատյա աղիի խոց ունեցող, վահանաձև գողձի հիվանդությամբ տառապող մարդկանց:
> Վ. Շ, Ասլանյան ,«Ապրեցեք առողջ»


Օ՜յ, իսկ ես, ախր, շատ եմ սիրում սուրճը: Ուրեմն երեխաներին ընդհանրապես չի կարելի սուրճ:
Իսկ ո՞նց են որոշ երկրներում, երեխաներին որպես նախաճաշ, սուրճ են տալիս: Թե՞ դա ուրիշ սուրճ է:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ամերիկյան սուրճ, 50 տոկոս կաթ, 50 տոկոս սուրճ...

----------


## Second Chance

> Օ՜յ, իսկ ես, ախր, շատ եմ սիրում սուրճը: Ուրեմն երեխաներին ընդհանրապես չի կարելի սուրճ:
> Իսկ ո՞նց են որոշ երկրներում, երեխաներին որպես նախաճաշ, սուրճ են տալիս: Թե՞ դա ուրիշ սուրճ է:


Ինչ էլ որ տալիս են անգամ եթե


> Ամերիկյան սուրճ, 50 տոկոս կաթ, 50 տոկոս սուրճ...


 նման համադրությամբ կարծում եմ սխալ է, որովհետև մանավանդ երեխաները նման արհեստական ակտիվության խթանիչի կարիք չունեն :Smile: 

Ես փոքր ժամանակ խմել եմ/չգիտեմ ինչու/ անկապ էլի երեևի ինձ մեծի տեղ դնել:ու համար միգուցե :LOL: 
Ընդհանրապես սուրճ չեմ սիրում, բայց էտ սուրճ խմելու պահը սիրում եմ մանավանդ սուրճի սեղանը :Smile: , դրա համար հյուրերի հետ կամ թեյ եմ խմում կամ էլ սուրճ ինձ էլ եմ դնում, բայց տենց էլ մնումա անավարտ

----------


## Դավիթ

Սուրճի սեղանի գաթաները վատը չեն: Ես փոքր ժամանակ դրա համար էի սուրճի սեղանին մոտիկանում: Հետո, եղավ
պատճառը ծխախոտը: Մի խոսքով, սուրճը իմ համար երկրորդական բնույթա կրել միշտ:

----------


## Mankik

> [B]
> Ցանկալի չէ սոված ժամանակ սուրճ խմել: Սուրճի ընդունումից հետո առաջացած ակըիվությունը 20-30 րոպե հետո սկսում է նվազել: Սուրճի չարաշահումը / օրական 2 բաժակից ավել


Սոված ժամանակ երբեմն խմում եմ առավոտյան: Բայց ինչքան էլ սիրեմ, 2 բաժակից ավել չեմ խմում: :Xeloq:

----------


## Moon

Խմում եմ  մեկ սեսիայի ժամանակ, որ չքնեմ, էդ վնասակար ա...շատ
իսկ մեկ մեկ էլ հավեսս տալիս ...բույրը գրավում ա.... :Love:

----------


## Grieg

Ես երբ սուրճ եմ խմում մի 2 օր չեմ կարողանում քնել..այլևս չեմ խմում ընդհանրապես  :Smile:

----------


## Mankik

> Ես երբ սուրճ եմ խմում մի 2 օր չեմ կարողանում քնել..այլևս չեմ խմում ընդհանրապես


 :LOL:  Երկու օ՞ր:

----------


## Ռեդ

Եթե խոսքը սև սուրճի մասին ա ուրեմն  :Bad: 
Իսկ ռաստվարիմիյի հետ ոչինչ

----------


## Norton

Սուրճ իմ օրվա անբաժանելի մասնա, օրվա մեջ շատ եմ խմում չնայած նրան , որ առողջությանը վատա:

----------


## Mankik

> Սուրճ իմ օրվա անբաժանելի մասնա, օրվա մեջ շատ եմ խմում չնայած նրան , որ առողջությանը վատա:


Կարող ե՞ս 8 բաժակ խմես օրվա մեջ :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

Սուրճ շատ հազվադեպ եմ խմում։ Անտարբեր եմ, ոչ սիրում եմ, ոչ էլ զզվում եմ։

----------


## Zangezur

Սուրճը խմում եմ մենակ սիգարետի հետ, առանց դրա ոնց-որ մի տեսակ չխմվի:

----------


## Mankik

> Սուրճը խմում եմ մենակ սիգարետի հետ, առանց դրա ոնց-որ մի տեսակ չխմվի:


Կարելի՞ է իմանալ, օրվա մեջ քանի սիգարետ եք ծխում, մոտավորապես: :Blush:

----------


## Norton

> Կարող ե՞ս 8 բաժակ խմես օրվա մեջ


8? հավանականա :Smile: 
 չէ մաքսիմումը 4-5 երևի, էսօր արդեն 3 բաժակ հասցրել եմ :Sad:

----------


## Zangezur

> Կարելի՞ է իմանալ, օրվա մեջ քանի սիգարետ եք ծխում, մոտավորապես:


Շատ չէ, մի 15 հատ, բայց թունդ: Վոր գործով եմ ընկնում մոռանում եմ ծխելու մասին

----------


## Mankik

> Շատ չէ, մի 15 հատ, բայց թունդ: Վոր գործով եմ ընկնում մոռանում եմ ծխելու մասին


Ուրեմն 15 բաժակ սուրճ ե՞ս խմում: :Think:  Վատ չի :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Սուրճ սիրում եմ խմել, հատկապես առավոտյան: Օրական 3 գավաթից ավել չեմ կարողանում խմել: :Smile:  Ճիշտա սուրճի չարաշահելը վնասա, բայց թունդ թեյը ավելի վնասա: :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_մեկ-մեկ որպես գլխացավի դեմ դեղ ա աշխատում իմ համար…_

----------


## Karina

Ամեն օր նախաճաշից հետո 1 գավաթ խմում եմ: Դա արդեն սովորություն է դարձել: Ավելի շատ սիրում եմ սև սուրճի հոտը, քան խմելը: :Smile:

----------


## Economist

Որ առավոտը շուտ սուրճ չխմեմ, կմեռնեմ...
Սև եմ խմում, բայց սուրճը չեմ եռացնում, այլ եռացրած ջուրը լցնում սուրճի վրա :Ok:

----------


## Mankik

> Որ առավոտը շուտ սուրճ չխմեմ, կմեռնեմ...
> Սև եմ խմում, բայց սուրճը չեմ եռացնում, այլ եռացրած ջուրը լցնում սուրճի վրա


Կարելի՞ է իմանալ սեւ սուրճի մասին է խոսքը: Եռացրած ջուրը լցնում եք սեւ՞ սուրճի վրա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Սև սուրճից զզվում եմ աննկարագրելի ձևով։ Հենց միայն հոտից արդեն սրտխառնոցը պատրաստ է (էն սմայլիկը չեմ դնում զուտ սուրճ սիրողներին չվիրավորելու համար  :Tongue:   :Jpit: ): Կաթով մակկոֆեի համը դուր է գալիս, բայց էլի, հաշվի առնելով, որ սուրճն ամեն դեպքում  վնասակար է, հազարից մեկ եմ խմում։ Ու ընդհանրապես արհեստական խթանիչներից աշխատում եմ առավելագույնս հեռու մնալ։  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (04.02.2009)

----------


## Mankik

> Սև սուրճից զզվում եմ աննկարագրելի ձևով։ Հենց միայն հոտից արդեն սրտխառնոցը պատրաստ է (էն սմայլիկը չեմ դնում զուտ սուրճ սիրողներին չվիրավորելու համար  ): Կաթով մակկոֆեի համը դուր է գալիս, բայց էլի, հաշվի առնելով, որ սուրճն ամեն դեպքում  վնասակար է, հազարից մեկ եմ խմում։ Ու ընդհանրապես արհեստական խթանիչներից աշխատում եմ առավելագույնս հեռու մնալ։


Իսկ արդյո՞ք օգտակար ոչինչ չունի սուրճը: 
 :LOL:  ինքս ինձ մխիթարում եմ... :Blush: 
Բայց բազմիցս կարդացել եմ սուրճի օգտակար հատկությունների մասին: Եւ շատ հետաքրքիր է՝ ճի՞շտ են գրում, թե գովազդի համար է  :Think:

----------


## Empty`Tears

Չեմ սիրում սուրճ, նամանավանդ մեր հայկական սև սուրճը …
Հիշում եմ, խմում էիի միայն այն ժամանակ երբ Երևանում էինք ու բաբուլյաս նայում էր բաժակս … :Jpit:   :Sad: 
տղաները զգում են ծխախոտի կարիքը, իսկ աղջիկնը, կանայք սուրճի …
իսկ ինչին է վնաս, այ դա չգիտեմ …  :Pardon:

----------


## Economist

> Կարելի՞ է իմանալ սեւ սուրճի մասին է խոսքը: Եռացրած ջուրը լցնում եք սեւ՞ սուրճի վրա:


Այո, սև սուրճի մասին :Ok:

----------


## comet

2 հոգու համար հարկավոր է.

- 4 ճաշի գդալ սուրճ

- 4 ճաշի գդալ կոնյակ

- 4 ճաշի գդալ կակաո

- 4 ճաշի գդալ հարած սերուցք

- քերած շոկոլադ

- շաքարավազ

- սառույց

Պատրաստել կակաո եվ սուրճ: Թողնել, որ ըմպելիքները հովանան, ապա խառնել իրար, ավելացնել կոնյակը եվ շաքարավազ՝ ըստ ճաշակի: Բաժակների մեջ սառույցի կտորներ գցել, ապա վրան լցնել ստացված զանգվածը: Յուրաքանչյուրի վրա լցնել հարած սերուցք եվ ցանել քերած շոկոլադ:


*Սուրճ նարինջով*

4 հոգու համար հարկավոր է.

- 2,5 բաժակ տաք սուրճ

- 2/3 բաժակ նարնջի լիկյոր

- 1 թեյի գդալ նարնջի քերած կեղեվ

- 2 ճաշի գդալ շաքարի փոշի

- 1 բաժակ սերուցք

Սերուցքը հարել այնքան, մինչեվ լավ փրփրի՝ ավելացնելով շաքարի փոշին եվ նարնջի քերած կեղեվը: Ստացված զանգվածը թողնել 30 րոպե: Տաք սուրճը լցնել բաժակների մեջ, յուրաքանչյուրի մեջ ավելացնել նարնջի լիկյոր, վրայից լցնել հարած սերուցքը եվ զարդարել նարնջի կտորներով:

----------

*e}|{uka* (04.03.2009), Kita (04.03.2009), Mankik (04.03.2009)

----------


## Lady SDF

Վերջերս մեր մոտի նորություններով լսեցի, որ սուրճը նվազեցնում է մաշկի քաղցկեղի հավանականությունը (բայց դա այն դեպքում երբ օրական 6 բաժակ ամերիկյան սուրճ ես խմում):  :Wink:

----------


## Second Chance

> Վերջերս մեր մոտի նորություններով լսեցի, որ սուրճը նվազեցնում է մաշկի քաղցկեղի հավանականությունը (բայց դա այն դեպքում երբ օրական 6 բաժակ ամերիկյան սուրճ ես խմում):


Թեև ընդհանրապես չեմ հավատում նման «նորություններին»,  հիշեցնեմ ,  որ սուրճը հենց մաշկի համար լավ չէ ` դեղնություն է տալիս:
Բացի դա օրական 6 բաժակ սուրճ խմողը ավելի վատ առողջական պրոբլեմների առաջ կկանգնի քան մաշկի քաղցկեղն է/ կամ  քաղցկեղի հավանականության վախը :

----------


## comet

Իսկ ես վերջերս ինտերնետում կարդացի, որ օրական 3 բաժակից ավել սուրճ խմելու դեպքում ի հայտ են գալիս հալյուցինացիոն երևույթներ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իսկ ես վերջերս ինտերնետում կարդացի, որ օրական 3 բաժակից ավել սուրճ խմելու դեպքում ի հայտ են գալիս հալյուցինացիոն երևույթներ:


Կոֆեինը նման հատկություններ, որքան գիտեմ, չունի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

http://www.eurolab.ua/ru/encyclopedia/narcology/9178/

----------


## Lady SDF

> Բացի դա օրական 6 բաժակ սուրճ խմողը ավելի վատ առողջական պրոբլեմների առաջ կկանգնի քան մաշկի քաղցկեղն է/ կամ  քաղցկեղի հավանականության վախը :


Հմմմմ ... մաշկի քաղցկեղից վա՞տ: Օրինա՞կ:

ահա մեկ հղում 
http://www.boston.com/news/health/ar...03/02/be_well/

փաստորեն կաֆեինը վերացնում է ուլտրավիոլետից վնասված բջիջները ... խելքին մոտ է

----------


## Artgeo

սուրճը չունի որևէ օգտակար հատկություն: Սուրճը նույնիսկ հաճելի համ չունի: Հենց դա է պատճառը, որ մենք շաքարով ենք այն քաղցրացնում:

----------

Nun ... (06.03.2009), Հայկօ (07.03.2009)

----------


## Nuard

> Սուրճը նույնիսկ հաճելի համ չունի: Հենց դա է պատճառը, որ մենք շաքարով ենք այն քաղցրացնում:


դա սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք է։ Գիտեմ շատ մարդկանց որոնք սիրում են սուրճի համը հիմնականում խմում են առանց շաքարի, այդ թվում նաև ես։

----------


## Artgeo

> դա սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք է։ Գիտեմ շատ մարդկանց որոնք սիրում են սուրճի համը հիմնականում խմում են առանց շաքարի, այդ թվում նաև ես։


Հա, քանի որ նառկոման ես: Իսկ նառկոման դառնում են նառկոտիկ օգտագործելուց: Որոշ ժամանակ չօգտագործելուց հետո ցանկությունը իսպառ անհետանում է, իսկ խմելուց տհաճ զգացողություններ են առաջանում:

----------


## Second Chance

> Հմմմմ ... մաշկի քաղցկեղից վա՞տ: Օրինա՞կ:
> 
> ահա մեկ հղում 
> http://www.boston.com/news/health/ar...03/02/be_well/
> 
> փաստորեն կաֆեինը վերացնում է ուլտրավիոլետից վնասված բջիջները ... խելքին մոտ է


Սուրճի մասին ավելի մանրամասն գրել եմ այստեղ: 
Ինչքան է ասենք խելքին մոտ խմել օրական 6 բաժակ սուրճ, /երբ թույլատրելի քանակը 2-3ն է/, ձեռք բերել սրտային, նյարդային ու այլ հիվանդություններ, որպեսզի մաշկային քաղցկեղի _հավանականությունը_ _նվազի_ :Think: : Այսինքն դուրս է գալիս ձեռք բերել ռեալ հիվանդություններ, *չեղած*  հիվանդության հավանականությունը նվազեցնելու համար:  

Հ.Գ. Դրա համար եմ ասում մեկ մեկ նենց անկապ բաներ կասեն նորություններով :Smile:

----------


## Nuard

> Հա, քանի որ նառկոման ես: Իսկ նառկոման դառնում են նառկոտիկ օգտագործելուց: Որոշ ժամանակ չօգտագործելուց հետո ցանկությունը իսպառ անհետանում է, իսկ խմելուց տհաճ զգացողություններ են առաջանում:


Սուրճը նարկոտիկ է թե ոչ, դա արդեն հարցի մեկ այլ կողմն է. Իսկ մարդկանց համային զգացողություններն ու նախընտրանքները շատ տարբեր են, և միանշանակ արտահայտվել որևէ սննդի/խմիչքի մասին, կարծում եմ, այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Սուրճը նարկոտիկ է թե ոչ, դա արդեն հարցի մեկ այլ կողմն է. Իսկ մարդկանց համային զգացողություններն ու նախընտրանքները շատ տարբեր են, և միանշանակ արտահայտվել որևէ սննդի/խմիչքի մասին, կարծում եմ, այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ


Բոլոր մարդկանց, ինչպես և մյուս բիլոգիական մարմինների նախասիրությունները ու նախընտրանքները ի ծնե, բնությունից տրված մեկ բիոլոգիական տեսակի մեջ նույնն են: Այլ հարց է, թե ինչպես են այդ նախասիրությունները ծնողների, գովազդի, սովորությունների, ավանդույթների ճնշման տակ փոփոխվում:

----------


## Nuard

> Բոլոր մարդկանց, ինչպես և մյուս բիլոգիական մարմինների նախասիրությունները ու նախընտրանքները ի ծնե, բնությունից տրված մեկ բիոլոգիական տեսակի մեջ նույնն են: Այլ հարց է, թե ինչպես են այդ նախասիրությունները ծնողների, գովազդի, սովորությունների, ավանդույթների ճնշման տակ փոփոխվում:


Հավանաբար, բայց արդյունքում ունենք այն ունենք  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հավանաբար, բայց արդյունքում ունենք այն ունենք


Անշուշտ ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք:Բայց միևնույն պահին դա չի բացառում այն ինչ պիտի ունենանք կամ/և ինչ կարող ենք ունենալ:

----------


## Nuard

> Անշուշտ ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք:Բայց միևնույն պահին դա չի բացառում այն ինչ պիտի ունենանք կամ/և ինչ կարող ենք ունենալ:


Այո, ... բայց ցավոք մարդն իդելական չէ, ու շատ հեռու է գնացել նախապես իր մեջ դրված բիոլոգիական ( և ոչ միայն) հատկանիշներից...

----------


## Mankik

> Սուրճի մասին ավելի մանրամասն գրել եմ այստեղ: 
> Ինչքան է ասենք խելքին մոտ խմել օրական 6 բաժակ սուրճ, /երբ թույլատրելի քանակը 2-3ն է/, ձեռք բերել սրտային, նյարդային ու այլ հիվանդություններ, որպեսզի մաշկային քաղցկեղի _հավանականությունը_ _նվազի_: Այսինքն դուրս է գալիս ձեռք բերել ռեալ հիվանդություններ, *չեղած*  հիվանդության հավանականությունը նվազեցնելու համար:  
> 
> Հ.Գ. Դրա համար եմ ասում մեկ մեկ նենց անկապ բաներ կասեն նորություններով


Սուրճ սիրում եմ, բայց օրվա սովորական չափը 1-2 բաժակ է: 3-րդը հազվադեպ է պատահում… Երբեք 4-րդ բաժակը օրվա մեջ չեմ խվել: :Blush:

----------


## Lady SDF

> Սուրճի մասին ավելի մանրամասն գրել եմ այստեղ: 
> Ինչքան է ասենք խելքին մոտ խմել օրական 6 բաժակ սուրճ, /երբ թույլատրելի քանակը 2-3ն է/, ձեռք բերել սրտային, նյարդային ու այլ հիվանդություններ, որպեսզի մաշկային քաղցկեղի _հավանականությունը_ _նվազի_: Այսինքն դուրս է գալիս ձեռք բերել ռեալ հիվանդություններ, *չեղած*  հիվանդության հավանականությունը նվազեցնելու համար:  
> 
> Հ.Գ. Դրա համար եմ ասում մեկ մեկ նենց անկապ բաներ կասեն նորություններով


Գուցե 6 բաժակ սուրճը աբսուրդ է հնչում բայց ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ սուրճն *ունի* կարևոր օգտակար հատկություններ:

https://www.health.harvard.edu/press...ealth_benefits
http://food-facts.suite101.com/artic...fits_of_coffee
http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?se...lth&id=6661764

Որ ժամանկան ունենամ կթարգմանեն հայերեն:

----------


## Lady SDF

> սուրճը չունի որևէ օգտակար հատկություն: Սուրճը նույնիսկ հաճելի համ չունի: Հենց դա է պատճառը, որ մենք շաքարով ենք այն քաղցրացնում:


Բնության մեջ չկա որևէ բույս որ չունենա գոնե *մեկ* օգտակար հատկություն:

----------


## Jarre

2006-ին Times-ում հոդված էր սուրճի վնասակար լինելու մասին, և որ այն կարող է նույնիսկ առաջացնել քաղցքեղ։  Սակայն հաջորդ տարի կատարված հետազոտություններից հետո լույս տեսավ մեկ ուրիշ հոդված, որը ոչ միայն հերքում էր առաջինին, այլև գրում էր սուրճի օգտակար լինելու մասին, և որ այն կարող է կանխել քաղցքեղի որոշ տեսակների զարգացումը։

----------


## Artgeo

> Բնության մեջ չկա որևէ բույս որ չունենա գոնե *մեկ* օգտակար հատկություն:


Վստա՞հ ես, որ դու այդ բույսն ես խմում «Լուս աստղ» կամ «Ռոյալ Առմենիա» ըմպելուց:

----------


## Lady SDF

> Վստա՞հ ես, որ դու այդ բույսն ես խմում «Լուս աստղ» կամ «Ռոյալ Առմենիա» ըմպելուց:


Չեմ խմել այդ տեսակներից: Շա՞տ վատն են:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Վստա՞հ ես, որ դու այդ բույսն ես խմում «Լուս աստղ» կամ «Ռոյալ Առմենիա» ըմպելուց:





> Չեմ խմել այդ տեսակներից: Շա՞տ վատն են:


Կրծկալ Պատմավեպի գործունեությանը քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ լինելով՝ կարող եմ ասել, որ առաջինը, համենայն դեպս, սուրճի հետ որևէ ընդհանրություն պիտի չունենա:

----------

Artgeo (11.03.2009), Մարկիզ (11.03.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Չեմ խմել այդ տեսակներից: Շա՞տ վատն են:


Եթե մեղմ խոսենք, ապա այո վատն են: Այսինքն եթե ձավար ես ուզում ուտել, երևի թե նույնիսկ համով է, բայց դե սուրճ չի էլի: Խոսքս Լուս Աստղի մասին է: Սրանք միայն օրինակ էին: 150-200 դրամով վաճառվող սուրճերը դժվար լավ սուրճ լինեն: Բայց խնդիրը նույնիսկ սա չէ: 200-400 դրամանոց սուրճ գնելով էլ չես կարող վստահ լինել, որ իսկական սուրճ ես գնում ու սա այն դեպքն է, երբ համը այնքան էլ կարևոր չի, քանի օրինակ E3**-րն էլ շատ համով, բայց տեղով թույն են:

----------


## Lady SDF

> 200-400 դրամանոց սուրճ գնելով էլ չես կարող վստահ լինել, որ իսկական սուրճ ես գնում


Համամիտ եմ: Եվ այս անվստահությունը գրեթե բոլոր տեսակների սննդամթերքի նկատմամբ առանց պատճառի չէ: Որ կարդում ես փաթեթավորված սննդամթերքի բաղադրությունը սարսափում ես: Բայց քանի՞սն են կարդում: Կամ՝ արդյո՞ք ամբողջական է ցուցակը լինում: 

Մեզ մոտ (ԱՄՆ-ում) շատ «ժամանակակից» է organic սնվելը (որը 2 կամ 3 անգամ ավելի թանկ է արժենում) ... ԲԱՅՑ շատ դժվար է վստահ լինել, որ իսկապես գնում ես այն ինչ կարծում ես:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Իսկ իմ վրա քնելու տեսակետից ոչ մի ազդեցություն չի թողնում: Ընդհանրպես ասում են, որ սուրճը ճնշումը կարգավորում է, բայց չգիտեմ ինչքանով է ճիշտ

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ իմ վրա քնելու տեսակետից ոչ մի ազդեցություն չի թողնում: Ընդհանրպես ասում են, որ սուրճը ճնշումը կարգավորում է, բայց չգիտեմ ինչքանով է ճիշտ


Կարգավորու՞մ։ Առաջին անգամ եմ նման բան լսում։ Իմ իմանալով՝ բարձրացնում է։ Դե, եթե մարդը նորմայից ցածր ճնշում ունի, ուրեմն հա, տվյալ դեպքում բարձրացումը կարելի է դիտարկել որպես կարգավորում։ Բայց նորմայից բարձր ճնշումն ունեցողներինն էլ հո չի՞ իջեցնում։  :Think:

----------


## Որմիզդուխտ

Սուրճն, ինչքան գիտեմ, ճնշումը բարձրացնում է: Այլ բան է, եթե մարդ ճնշումն իջնելու ժամանակ  սուրճ օգտագործի և ասի՝ ճնշումս կարգավորվեց:  :Wink:

----------

